# Anxiety & Sick Season



## Chrisminitheo2019 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone! Really need some help. My 3 year got her first cold last week. We’re over it now but still dealing with a cough and stuffiness. I’m spiraling. The thought of the fever coming back, constantly feeling like she’s warm, every cough is a trigger. Every time she hugs me, I think, oh no is it because she’s feeling sick? I feel like if I see a high fever again I might spiral. I feel like I want to run away. Also scared that it’s not just a cold and something more serious. She grabs her head a lot and I automatically think, “brain tumor”. I’m just really spiraling. And I know that kids get sick! How am I going to survive sick season? Any tips? Personal stories?


----------



## Isa39v (5 mo ago)

I'm not an expert but I can understand your worries. In pandemic, I suffered covid and got same anxiety every time I felt little down or I felt my skin is getting quite warmer. However, It is not the truth. Assuming you treated her sickness with medical help, I won't think it might be that much serious. If you so much worried than please take the child for a regular check up. It would be better to be assured about your baby's health. Looking after sick child, even for a couple of days can be exhausting. Your kiddo is just 3 year old, you're new mommy. Of course, it's going to be little anxious but try to keep an optimist mind. At young age children's get sick easily, due to the lack of nutrients and the environmental effect. It's better to consult doctor regarding the improvement of the immunity. Do not worry, your child is totally fine and might just need a little bit of rest and some nutrients dose.


----------



## victory13 (Apr 4, 2018)

If she just got her first cold at 3, she sounds pretty healthy. Just make sure to feed her a healthy diet and limit sweets to keep her immune system strong.


----------



## azamsawati (5 mo ago)

Ahh so sorry for your child's sickness. I am not an expert but I can suggest something that keeps the baby's immune system as good as you can. And go outside for enjoying nature such as clouds, flowers etc.


----------



## jwaters (5 mo ago)

Chrisminitheo2019 said:


> Hi everyone! Really need some help. My 3 year got her first cold last week. We’re over it now but still dealing with a cough and stuffiness. I’m spiraling. The thought of the fever coming back, constantly feeling like she’s warm, every cough is a trigger. Every time she hugs me, I think, oh no is it because she’s feeling sick? I feel like if I see a high fever again I might spiral. I feel like I want to run away. Also scared that it’s not just a cold and something more serious. She grabs her head a lot and I automatically think, “brain tumor”. I’m just really spiraling. And I know that kids get sick! How am I going to survive sick season? Any tips? Personal stories?


 I use on guard doterra oil before activities with others, wash hands frequently, eliminate sugar, wheat, & dairy, intermittently given pure elderberry liquid, offer elderberry tea at night, alkaline water, I get these lollipops that are made for colds- there’s a strawberry my kids love. Also get elderberry lozenges - they think they are having candy. At the slightest sniffle or sneeze I immediately use breathe, on guard & lavender. Continuing to use every 15 minutes until no sign of sniffles. It’s intense but they don’t get sick. Oh & peppermint oil - that stuff is amazing too. I also use all plant based cleaning products in my home & laundry.


----------

